# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Home Cinema Philips

## Wired

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,

Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας στην παρακάτω περίπτωση:

Την τελευταία φορά που έβαλα στο ρεύμα την παραπάνω συσκευή λειτουργούσε κανονικά, μετα όμως απο μακροχρόνια αποθήκευση οταν σήμερα προσπάθησα να την συνδέσω διαπίστωσα πως δεν λειτουργεί.

Ελεγξα την εσωτερική ασφαλεια και την βρήκα καμμένη, διαπιστωσα πως με το που το βάζω στην πρίζα βραχυκυκλώνει και καίει την ασφάλεια.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει απο που να ξεκινήσω?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## johnnyb

Χωρίς το μοντέλο  της συσκευής και ευκρινείς φωτογραφίες από τις πλακέτες της  δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να  βοηθήσει κάποιος

----------

Wired (01-03-21)

----------


## Wired

> Χωρίς το μοντέλο  της συσκευής και ευκρινείς φωτογραφίες από τις πλακέτες της  δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να  βοηθήσει κάποιος


 Εχεις δικαιο, επισυναπτω καποιες, το μοωτελο ειναι το Philips HTS 500W20210301_205319.jpg20210301_205334.jpg

----------


## manolo

Πιθανότατα κάποιο στοιχείο έχει βραχυκυκλώσει (ίσως τρανζίστορ) και στην καίει.. Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο..

----------


## Wired

Καλημέρα,

ξέχασα να σας αναφέρω πως στο σημείο της πλακέτας με την κοκκινη έλειψη βρήκα ενα νεκρό ζωύφιο!

ισως είναι σημαντικό να το αναφέρω μιας και μπορεί να προκάλεσε κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα! Τι λέτε?20210302_115743.jpg

----------


## manolo

Δεν είναι απίθανο αλλά όχι απαραίτητα ότι προκάλεσε αυτό τη ζημιά. Εκεί στο κόκκινο πλαίσιο δεν φαίνεται οπτικά τουλάχιστον κάτι καμμένο.

----------


## johnnyb

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> ξέχασα να σας αναφέρω πως στο σημείο της πλακέτας με την κοκκινη έλειψη βρήκα ενα νεκρό ζωύφιο!
> 
> ισως είναι σημαντικό να το αναφέρω μιας και μπορεί να προκάλεσε κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα! Τι λέτε?20210302_115743.jpg


Pwm ολοκληρωμένο είναι εκεί στο κόκκινο  , μια χαρά μπορεί να βραχυκύκλωσε αν κόλλησε έντομο πάνω.

----------


## Wired

καλημέρα,

Τι προτείνετε να κάνω? θα βοηθουσε να στείλω και πιο κοντινή φωτο απο το σημείο?

----------


## Wired

20210305_105204.jpg20210305_105332.jpg20210305_105941.jpg20210305_105513.jpg

----------


## Wired

> 20210305_105204.jpg20210305_105332.jpg20210305_105941.jpg20210305_105513.jpg


Βλέπω και τον μπλε πυκνωτή δίπλα στο ολοκληρωμένο με το ενα ποδαράκι κομμένο, δεν ξέρω εαν το έκοψα εγω κατα το βούρτσισμα της πλακέτας στο σημείο, αλλα θα μπορούσε να προκαλει το βραχυκύκλωμα?

----------


## chipakos-original

Επομένως ξεκινάς μετρώντας το Ζ101 το οποίο θα μπορούσε και από μόνο του αν είναι καμένο να σου καίει ασφάλεια και συνεχίζεις μετρώντας τις 4 διόδους ανόρθωσης D 101 D 102 D 103 και D104 και φυσικά τον πυκνωτή C106. Εγώ θα ξεκόλαγα το switching ολοκληρωμένο έτσι ώστε να μην γίνει αιτία εσφαλμένων μετρήσεων. Αν ελέγξεις όλα αυτά που σου έγραψα και είναι εντάξει τότε όταν τροφοδοτήσεις με τάση θα βρεις πάνω στον πυκνωτή C106 τα 310 βολτ DC. Κάνε αυτούς τους ελέγχους και μιλάμε ξανά. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ. Οταν θα γίνουν μετρήσεις υπό τάση θα πρέπει να γίνουν όλα με μεγάλη προσοχή. Αν δεν έχεις κάνει ξανά μετρήσεις με παρόμοιο κίνδυνο τότε να το αφήσεις και να το πας σε τεχνικό.

----------


## Wired

> Επομένως ξεκινάς μετρώντας το Ζ101 το οποίο θα μπορούσε και από μόνο του αν είναι καμένο να σου καίει ασφάλεια και συνεχίζεις μετρώντας τις 4 διόδους ανόρθωσης D 101 D 102 D 103 και D104 και φυσικά τον πυκνωτή C106. Εγώ θα ξεκόλαγα το switching ολοκληρωμένο έτσι ώστε να μην γίνει αιτία εσφαλμένων μετρήσεων. Αν ελέγξεις όλα αυτά που σου έγραψα και είναι εντάξει τότε όταν τροφοδοτήσεις με τάση θα βρεις πάνω στον πυκνωτή C106 τα 310 βολτ DC. Κάνε αυτούς τους ελέγχους και μιλάμε ξανά. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ. Οταν θα γίνουν μετρήσεις υπό τάση θα πρέπει να γίνουν όλα με μεγάλη προσοχή. Αν δεν έχεις κάνει ξανά μετρήσεις με παρόμοιο κίνδυνο τότε να το αφήσεις και να το πας σε τεχνικό.


Κατ΄αρχάς να πώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαρίστω για τον χρόνο και την καθοδήγηση!

Μετρησα όλα τα παραπάνω στοιχεία αφού αποκόλλησα το ενα τουλαχιστον πόλο απο καθε στοιχείο απο την πλακέτα και τα αποτελέσματα ηταν ως εξής :

Z101 Άπειρη αντίσταση (συνδεδεμένο στην πλακέτα δείχνει βραχυκυκλωμένο)
R101 Άπειρη αντίσταση 
D101 Μηδενική αντίσταση 
D102 Μηδενική αντίσταση 
D103 Μηδενική αντίσταση 
D104 Μηδενική αντίσταση 

Για τον πυκνωτή C106 πως μπορω να βγάλω αξιόπιστα χωρις καπασιτόμετρο?

Να προχωρήσω με την αντικατάσταση ολων των παραπάνω στοιχείων ή να ελεγξώ και κάτι άλλο πρώτα?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Κατ΄αρχάς να πώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαρίστω για τον χρόνο και την καθοδήγηση!
> 
> Μετρησα όλα τα παραπάνω στοιχεία αφού αποκόλλησα το ενα τουλαχιστον πόλο απο καθε στοιχείο απο την πλακέτα και τα αποτελέσματα ηταν ως εξής :
> 
> Z101 Άπειρη αντίσταση (συνδεδεμένο στην πλακέτα δείχνει βραχυκυκλωμένο)
> R101 Άπειρη αντίσταση 
> D101 Μηδενική αντίσταση 
> D102 Μηδενική αντίσταση 
> D103 Μηδενική αντίσταση 
> ...


Οπότε οι τέσσερις δίοδοι τα έχουν κακαρώσει. Αφού έχεις ξεκολλήσει το ένα πόδι τους και έχεις μηδενική αντίσταση τότε είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες οι δίοδοι τις αλλάζεις και τις τέσσερις. Ο πυκνωτής θέλει καπασιτόμετρο ή θα τον αλλάξεις προληπτικά για να είσαι σίγουρος. Οταν αντικαταστήσεις τα τέσσερα διόδια που έχουν καεί τότε το Z101 *θα δείχνει κι αυτό άπειρο συνδεδεμένο πάνω στην πλακέτα*.

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν αλλάξεις τα 4 διόδια και προχωρήσεις στις μετρήσεις όπως σου έχω πει πιο πάνω τότε σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που σου ανέβασα θα πρέπει να δεις με το πολύμετρο αν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει το MIP2E4D το οποίο θα μπορούσε να είναι το αρχικά υπεύθυνο για την βλάβη που έχεις. Οπως βλέπεις απ το σχέδιο συνδέεται κατευθείαν πάνω στα 310 βολτ οπότε μετράς το εξάρτημα με το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα της αντίστασης για να δεις για βραχυκύκλωμα.Το σχέδιο που ανέβασα το βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο τελείως τυχαία, και μπορεί να διαφέρει από τη συνδεσμολογία του μηχανήματός σου σε κάποια σημεία.

----------


## Wired

> Αν αλλάξεις τα 4 διόδια και προχωρήσεις στις μετρήσεις όπως σου έχω πει πιο πάνω τότε σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που σου ανέβασα θα πρέπει να δεις με το πολύμετρο αν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει το MIP2E4D το οποίο θα μπορούσε να είναι το αρχικά υπεύθυνο για την βλάβη που έχεις. Οπως βλέπεις απ το σχέδιο συνδέεται κατευθείαν πάνω στα 310 βολτ οπότε μετράς το εξάρτημα με το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα της αντίστασης για να δεις για βραχυκύκλωμα.Το σχέδιο που ανέβασα το βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο τελείως τυχαία, και μπορεί να διαφέρει από τη συνδεσμολογία του μηχανήματός σου σε κάποια σημεία.


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια, αν και δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς πρέπει να μετρήσω το ολοκληρωμένο νομιζω πως πρέπει να είναι καλό, βρήκα σίγουρα καμμένη την αντισταση R154Screenshot_20210306-164059_Gallery.jpg για την οποια θέλω να μου πείτε την τιμή της. Είναι 0.47 ohms?

----------


## chipakos-original

Ναι 0.47Ωμ είναι και για να την έχει κάψει εκεί κοντά στο MIP πιθανόν να είναι καμμένο κι αυτό.Δεν βλέπω καθαρά σε ποιό πόδι του MIP συνδέεται. Βασικά το MΙP θα μετρηθεί με ένα πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα της αντίστασης για βραχυκύκλωμα στα πόδια του, πιθανόν να βρεις το πόδι 4 βραχυκυκλωμένο, οπότε θα χρειαστεί κι αυτό αντικατάσταση. Δεν μπορεί να μετρηθεί η λειτουργικότητά του. Δες τα πόδια του στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασα. Οπως καταλαβαίνεις από το σχέδιο όλο αυτό το εξάρτημα έχει στην πραγματικότητα τρία άκρα , οπότε δεν θα δυσκολευτείς να βγάλεις λίγα συμπεράσματα μετρώντας το.

----------


## Wired

> Ναι 0.47Ωμ είναι και για να την έχει κάψει εκεί κοντά στο MIP πιθανόν να είναι καμμένο κι αυτό.Δεν βλέπω καθαρά σε ποιό πόδι του MIP συνδέεται. Βασικά το MΙP θα μετρηθεί με ένα πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα της αντίστασης για βραχυκύκλωμα στα πόδια του, πιθανόν να βρεις το πόδι 4 βραχυκυκλωμένο, οπότε θα χρειαστεί κι αυτό αντικατάσταση. Δεν μπορεί να μετρηθεί η λειτουργικότητά του. Δες τα πόδια του στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασα. Οπως καταλαβαίνεις από το σχέδιο όλο αυτό το εξάρτημα έχει στην πραγματικότητα τρία άκρα , οπότε δεν θα δυσκολευτείς να βγάλεις λίγα συμπεράσματα μετρώντας το.


 Καλησπέρα,  μεγαλη βοήθεια το σχέδιο που μου έστειλες και ευχαριστώ...τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων δείχνουν βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ 1.2.3.7.8 και άπειρη αντισταση μεταξύ 1 και 5 καθώς και μεταξύ 4 και 5 ενώ μεταξύ 1 και 4 1260 kohms. 
Ενώ σε σε continuity mode η ενδείξεις είναι μεταξύ 5 και όλων των άλλων εκτός του 4 540, μεταξύ 5 και 4 άπειρο.  Και μεταξύ 4 με ολλα 540 εκτός του 5 που είναι άπειρο οπως ειπα.
Αν λοιπόν καταλαβαίνω καλά μάλλον είναι οκ το IC, εκτός αν θα πρέπει να βρω κάποια τιμή αντίστασης μεταξύ όλων με το 5 που οπως είπα φαίνεται άπειρο!

----------


## chipakos-original

Ναι όντως μοιάζουν καλές οι μετρήσεις , οπότε θα έκανα το σταυρό μου και θα του έβαζα τροφοδοσία. Η ασφάλεια η μαμά πόσα αμπέρ ήτανε.....??Υποθέτω ότι όσα έχουμε πει πιο πριν έχουν τελειώσει, και πλέον έχουμε την  DC 310v περίπου που χρειαζόμαστε......ή πήγες κατευθείαν σε μετρήσεις στο ολοκληρωμένο...???.

----------


## Wired

Η μαμά ασφαλεια λέει Τ5ΑΗ220V P οπότε 5 ampere, δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να περιμένω να βρω καποιο καταστημα ανοιχτό για να πάρω τα στοιχεία που πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω.
4 διόδους ανόρθωσης 
Ασφάλεια τροφοδοσίας 
Αντίσταση R154 0.47ohms
Πυκνωτής C155 47J 2KV (που είχε κομμένο άκρο)
Θεωρείς πως πρέπει να αλλάξω και τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή C106?

Σε αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να πω πραγματικά ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ για την βημα-βημα καθοδήγηση και την υπομονή! 
Το εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα!

----------


## chipakos-original

Κατ αρχήν για την πρώτη σου δοκιμή θα βάλεις μία ασφάλεια 1,6Α και όταν όλα πάνε καλά μετά βάζεις την 5Α για να μείνει μόνιμα. Η αντίσταση η 0.47 καλό είναι να αγοράσεις ασφαλειοαντίσταση κι όχι κανονική για μεγαλύτερη προστασία.Τον C106 φυσικά θα τον αντκαταστήσεις διότι μπορεί να είναι ΄΄ ξερός΄΄  μέσα του οπότε αν δεν γίνει εξομάλυνση της τάσης τότε πάλι φτου κι απ την αρχή. Αντε με το καλό και να μας πεις αν πήγαν όλα καλά.

----------


## Wired

> Κατ αρχήν για την πρώτη σου δοκιμή θα βάλεις μία ασφάλεια 1,6Α και όταν όλα πάνε καλά μετά βάζεις την 5Α για να μείνει μόνιμα. Η αντίσταση η 0.47 καλό είναι να αγοράσεις ασφαλειοαντίσταση κι όχι κανονική για μεγαλύτερη προστασία.Τον C106 φυσικά θα τον αντκαταστήσεις διότι μπορεί να είναι ΄΄ ξερός΄΄  μέσα του οπότε αν δεν γίνει εξομάλυνση της τάσης τότε πάλι φτου κι απ την αρχή. Αντε με το καλό και να μας πεις αν πήγαν όλα καλά.


Εννοείτε πως θα στείλω τα αποτελέσματα,  άλλωστε το χρωστάω...στο μεταξύ ξετρυπωσα ενα καπασιομετρο που είχα και μέτρησα τον πυκνωτή,  πως σου φαίνονται τα αποτελέσματα? 20210308_191829.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Είναι σχετικά καλός ο πυκνωτής μπορείς να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις. Εχει χάσει λίγη χωρητικότητα αλλά λειτουργεί.

----------


## Wired

> Είναι σχετικά καλός ο πυκνωτής μπορείς να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις. Εχει χάσει λίγη χωρητικότητα αλλά λειτουργεί.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους!  Τελικά μετά από καιρό κατάφερα να βρω τα εξαρτήματα, (με δυσκόλεψαν αρκετά οι δίοδοι ανόρθωσηςπου είχαν εργοστασιακό κωδικό) όμως τέλος καλό όλα καλά!  Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον chipakos-original είσαι πραγματικά τεράστιος!  Χωρίς την καθοδήγηση σου τα πράγματα θα ήταν δύσκολα!  Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------

